

Valley veteran Jeffrey McManus passes away suddenly - coloneltcb
http://pandodaily.com/2013/07/05/valley-veteran-jeffrey-mcmanus-passes-away-suddenly/
RIP Jeffrey McManus. Devoted educator and amazing dad.
======
jeffbarr
Very sad.

Jeffrey and I shared the stage many times at the dawn of the web services era.
In fact we used to joke that we could switch presentations and deliver them
without anyone noticing.

------
coloneltcb
RIP Jeffrey McManus. You will be missed

